# Cuba - money / currency questions



## mind_business

As some of you may remember, my wife and I decided on Cuba for a winter vacation. This will be our first International Trip (other than USA). 

Questions for those who've travelled to Cuba:

1) How much CDN money do you normally bring to Cuba?
2) Where can you convert it to Cuban currency? Airport, Hotel???
3) What currency is used in Cuba by Tourists? CUP - Cuban Peso, or CUC - Cuban Convertible Peso?
4) Is there a problem using Credit Cards in Cuba? Or do most places require cash? We're staying on Cayo Coco so I doubt we're going to see any local market place ... although I'd like to.
5) I've heard that you need to show your Passport when using a CC?

I'm assuming CUC is what tourists use, and that the locals have to convert it to CUP's for their own use?

Current Currency conversion:
1 CDN Dollar = 0.98268 CUC
1 CDN Dollar = 21.8372 CUP


----------



## Cal

Just got back from Varadero on Sunday....

1. We took $200CDN. We dealt w Sunwing, they took Visa for our excursions. (the banks there won't take loonies or toonies, just CDN bills)
2. Hotel was simplest place to exchange, fair rate.
3. CUC
4. Excursion places will take Visa, Mastercard, not AMEX. Otherwise cash rules.
5. We did not have to show our passport to use CC, but you do have to show your passport when you exchange your CDN money for CUC. (the rate is about $80CUC for $90CDN) Honestly the prices of most things(excluding booze-as that is really cheap) are just a little bit cheaper than they are here. The only difference is that by forcing you to convert $, the Cuba gov't gets a cut. But I am sure you will find out the Cuba gov't controls everything there.

I am not sure of your spending/tipping habits, so I can't recommend how much to take for spending money.

Have a geat time.


----------



## DanFo

Just got back from Cuba (santa maria)..Cayo Coco is nice..I was there last Jan..

Tourist use CUC....think I got 92 ish CUC's for 100 Canadian..( was just happy used to be 82)

They accept credit cards as long as they are not issued by an american bank.. I use my visa.. 

The airport has an exchange booth but it may or may not be open. Almost every Hotel will have a bank (cadeco) in it or will exchange at the front desk. Most of The hotels in Cayo Coco are only 15-20 minutes from the airport.....

I normally bring 300 canadian in cash with me when i go for a week, rarely I'll exchange more than half that to pesos for tipping ( I don't shop) I Use my CC for excursions if i go through the rep at the hotel. You'll need your passport to exchange money most of the time... I usually pack a second checked bag with dollar store items to give away to the staff i meet..it is appreciated. They'll have shops in the airport at the gates before you fly out and another exchange to change your money back before you leave. Canadian coins are useless as they can't exchange them in Cuba and is why you may get asked to buy them off the locals


----------



## mind_business

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like $200-300 is appropriate. I was also reading that a person needs 25 CUC as a departure fee at the airport. Is that fee per person? Is there an Arrival Fee?

Also, I noticed you both mentioned tipping. I usually leave tips when travelling in North America, however when reading this article from tripadvisor.ca (see link below), it sounds like it can be more detrimental than helpful. I don't think I'd hand out gifts, however I wouldn't mind leaving a tip for the hotel staff. Sounds like quite a few visitors leave almost a normal Cuban month's wages as a single tip for the maids. Apparently resort staff are some of the wealthiest workers in Cuba. 

Thoughts???

http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Travel-g147270-c129786/Cuba:Caribbean:Think.Before.You.Gift.html


----------



## DanFo

Resort staff..maids/ bartenders are some of the better off...Usually I just tip a peso to the maid each day and a peso to bartenders i seem to use all the time but I don't tip everyone or all the time...the dollar store stuff i leave is just things like toothpaste/brushes... baby clothes/items, clothes pins etc if i bring the odd tool kit /free shirts/hats from beer cases I'll give them to the yard crews since they don't get much in tips.

you will need 25 CUC for each person to get out of the country you pay it at the airport, after you get your boarding pass but before you go through customs. set it aside right away and you won't have to worry about it. Your tour operator should provide you with a tourist card on the plane as part of your package.

If you do tour off the resort or into town bring your own toilet paper/ napkins because it's availability is limited the further away from the resorts you get. The people are friendly and it is the safest place I have travelled to so far. In cayo coco if you want to see the other resorts walk into them from the beach...the front gate gaurds won't let you in if your not from the resort( or associated resort)


----------



## KaeJS

mind_business said:


> As some of you may remember, my wife and I decided on Cuba for a winter vacation. This will be our first International Trip (other than USA).
> 
> Questions for those who've travelled to Cuba:
> 
> 1) How much CDN money do you normally bring to Cuba?
> 2) Where can you convert it to Cuban currency? Airport, Hotel???
> 3) What currency is used in Cuba by Tourists? CUP - Cuban Peso, or CUC - Cuban Convertible Peso?
> 4) Is there a problem using Credit Cards in Cuba? Or do most places require cash? We're staying on Cayo Coco so I doubt we're going to see any local market place ... although I'd like to.
> 5) I've heard that you need to show your Passport when using a CC?
> 
> I'm assuming CUC is what tourists use, and that the locals have to convert it to CUP's for their own use?
> 
> Current Currency conversion:
> 1 CDN Dollar = 0.98268 CUC
> 1 CDN Dollar = 21.8372 CUP


1) I brought $300 CAD when I went
2) Airport or Hotel, Hotel is probably easier
3) Cuban Convertible Peso
4 & 5) I never used a CC and I never would.

And yes, you will need to pay 25 CUC at the airport for each person or you won't be able to come back to our lovely Canada. 

I went to Varadero, and I have to say the thing that shocked me the most is that they had dogs running around the airport with no leashes. The dogs were on the conveyers with your bags and just wandering around the airport. Also, all the security guards and employees wear surgical masks...

Kinda weirded me out at first, so just a heads up if you see something similar


----------



## Spidey

This thread is timely because my wife and I have booked our first trip to Cuba.
I'm rather surprised that I hear from acquaintances that they often leave gifts such as shoes for the maids. However, most people, I've talked to haven't been there for about 10 years. Is this still a common occurrence or is it more standard now to leave a Peso as was mentioned upthread? We will be staying in an all inclusive resort. Any other advice on tipping? Should we get vaccinated against hepatitis or malaria prior to departing? Anything else, other than what has been mentioned, that I should be aware of that may be unusual from traveling to other countries.


----------



## DanFo

Vacinations would be your call, although you may get bit by the mossies i don't think malaria in Cuba is much of a concern. I've never bothered with vacinations yet and haven't had any issues and i usually end up drinking tap water! Mossies are usually only out early morning. The hep vac is usually two shots months apart so you might be too late for it now for this trip. You can tip what your comfortable leaving it is all inclusive afterall so reward the ones who treat you well but your not obliged to leave anything.

It's not much different then other countries except for the lack of various items do to the embargo but even that has been improving in the last few years as more countries open up more trade and their government seems to be becoming less restrictive. Proof of medical insurance is supposedly required (prov health card is sufficient) but neither I or anyone else I've travelled with has been asked to show it.


----------



## huskyking

*Giving canadian currency to cubans*

Hello New out here..
Does anyone know if you were to give a Cuban canadian currency can they successfully exchange it on their own??


----------



## 30seconds

1 CDN Dollar = 0.98268 CUC
1 CDN Dollar = 21.8372 CUP

I assume so but why would you? You can exchange money at the airport or resort. 1 CUC for them is a nice tip. Go into the town and check out the grocery stores and I know we were surprised how far 1 CUC can go.


----------



## explorer416

One thing to keep in mind is that you can't change CUC back to CAD (either there or here), so only change what you will need.


----------



## Fraser19

huskyking said:


> Hello New out here..
> Does anyone know if you were to give a Cuban canadian currency can they successfully exchange it on their own??


They cannot.


----------



## gibor365

Fraser19 said:


> They cannot.


Yes , they can ....but not coins ....


----------



## indexxx

I took a bunch of pencils and art supplies and walked into a school in a village with them- they were amazed and it felt great.


----------



## Fraser19

gibor said:


> Yes , they can ....but not coins ....


Guess I am wrong, I based this off my my experience. I have had several occasions where a Cuban at the resort has got me to change bills for them.


----------



## gibor365

We've been to Cuba more than 10 times in last 10 years...so I kinda expert about Cuba 
No need for any vaccination.... You can use any non-american CC , like you cannot use Visa Amazon , we used CC many times , no any problem...
From Cayo Coco, it's more than 1 hour to drive to closest town (and obviously store/market)... Don't go there...nothing to do there... 
You may tip with CUC or US$ , don't tip with Can coins..
Sometimes we bring old clothes, kids, toys of our kids as presents, Cuban like it a lot ... the problem there, that if you even have cash, not easy to buy something good


----------



## gibor365

Fraser19 said:


> Guess I am wrong, I based this off my my experience. I have had several occasions where a Cuban at the resort has got me to change bills for them.


maybe be vecause tourist are more generous and give much better FX rate 

It's funny when they take out a bag of Canadian coins (sometimes it's more than $100 there) and ask to change ....

btw, OP. if you are staying in Cayo Guilermo (it's also considered Cayo Coco on some vacation website), make sure you are going to Pilar Beach


----------



## james4beach

Boy am I jealous of you guys... I don't have enough vacation days to go to Cuba right now.

Cuba is becoming available to US tourists some time this year, I think, so the prices on the package deals and travel packages will probably skyrocket.


----------



## gibor365

james4beach said:


> Boy am I jealous of you guys... I don't have enough vacation days to go to Cuba right now.
> 
> Cuba is becoming available to US tourists some time this year, I think, so the prices on the package deals and travel packages will probably skyrocket.


It will be a bit higher, but i don't believe it will "skyrocket". Currently the difference between Cuba and Punta Cana is around $400-500 for family of 4 ... and I wouldn't expect Cuba resorts to be significantly higher than Punta Cana's


----------



## Woody

30seconds said:


> 1 CDN Dollar = 0.98268 CUC
> 1 CDN Dollar = 21.8372 CUP
> 
> I assume so but why would you? You can exchange money at the airport or resort. 1 CUC for them is a nice tip. Go into the town and check out the grocery stores and I know we were surprised how far 1 CUC can go.



I just returned from Varadero and this is grossly different now. The exchange rate was 1 CDN = 0.73 CUC with a varying exchange FEE on top.


----------



## Davis

Woody said:


> I just returned from Varadero and this is grossly different now. The exchange rate was 1 CDN = 0.73 CUC with a varying exchange FEE on top.


The CUC is loosely tied to the US dollar, so it is not surprising that the CDN dollar has dropped against the CUC as it had against the USD. 

As a general noe, the CUC is used by tourisdtrs and Cubans to buy imported and better quality goods. If you use the CUP, you are buying domestically produced, usually low quality goods. Actually the CUP beer is not bad, as although not as good as the Cristal beer you buy with CUC. Most tourists probably never encounter CUP. We used it very little even though we were travelling away from resorts.


----------

